# lire des BD avec son iPad



## Babyfasty (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite savoir si il y a une app iPad qui peut lire des fichiers au format cbz (ou autre) qui est le format des BD/comics.

Je pourrais soit envoyer les données dans l'espace de fichier via itunes, soit lire la source depuis mon Nas.

Avez-vous des solutions?


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2018)

Tu as Cloudreader qui fait ça très bien. Je l'utilise quotidiennement.


----------



## Babyfasty (7 Février 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Tu as Cloudreader qui fait ça très bien. Je l'utilise quotidiennement.


 OK merci je vais essayer ça


----------



## guymauve (11 Février 2018)

Perso j’utilise Chunky


----------



## pocketalex (8 Novembre 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Perso j’utilise Chunky



Je me permets de détérer ce sujet car j'utilisais une excellente app mais qui a été abandonée par son auteur et qui ne fonctionne plus sous iOS 12 

Du coup j'ai fais mes recherches sur Internet, je suis tombé sur ce sujet, et j'ai essayé Chunky, et j'adore !!!!

Donc un gros merci à toi, et je confirme que Chunky est une app bien maintenue et un des meilleurs lecteurs de BD sur iPad. La version gratuite est relativement complète, la version payante apporte des fontionnalités vraiment sympa et qui valents les 4€ demandés


----------



## guymauve (8 Novembre 2018)

Très agréable de lire ça. J'utilise la version gratuite depuis plusieurs mois sans aucun souci.


----------



## azertlucien (29 Août 2019)

bonjour à tous. je ne suis vraiment pas doués en informatique... quelqu'un aurait l'amabilité de m'expliquer comment faire pour importer et surtout lire mes bandes dessinés avec l'application chunky svp? (j'ai la version gratuite) 
merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2019)

Le plus simple est de prendre soit tes PDF, soit si truc as un dossier avec toutes tes images, tu en fais un ZIP. Là, tu les envoies vers Chunky avec soit le partage d'iTunes, soit Airdrop (perso, je faisais comme ça avant d'avoir eu l'astuce pour le dossier synchronisé avec iCloud.


----------



## guymauve (30 Août 2019)

Combien de bd as tu ?
Quel espace sur ton iPad est dispo ?
Quel espace prend les bd ?
As-tu iCloud ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2019)

guymauve a dit:


> Combien de bd as tu ?
> Quel espace sur ton iPad est dispo ?
> Quel espace prend les bd ?
> As-tu iCloud ?


Et je rajouterais   : dans quel format sont tes BD ?


----------



## azertlucien (30 Août 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 

Gwen,  je vais essayer de suite!
Guymauve, pour l'instant j'ai une trentaine de bd. pour environ 3go, j'utilise en ce moment un ipad air où il reste 1.2go (et j'attend mon nouvelle ipad pro qui aura 64go). je n'ai encore jamais utiliser icloud (mais je vais essayer de m'y mettre)...
certaine de mes bd sont au format  CBR et d'autre au format PDF.


----------

